# Clemson is good.



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

Very good.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 22, 2011)

They are gonna beat us like a drum next week.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

They are getting better every week.  The recruiting is catching up with them.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 22, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> They are gonna beat us like a drum next week.



I hope you and that attitude stay home.



And I'm sure you will.


----------



## germag (Oct 22, 2011)

We're making it happen. We're bringing it here next week, too.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

If Clemson even plays half as good next week as they are today, I agree with Jody.  Tech has no chance.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 22, 2011)

If Tech fumbles the ball like UNC, then they have no chance.

Clemson is a very good team and we're gonna need to score a bunch and hold the ball a long time.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah Clemson is rolling but UNC is handing them the Ball every drive!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Yeah Clemson is rolling but UNC is handing them the Ball every drive!



True.


----------



## germag (Oct 22, 2011)

Good game! We're 8-0 now....my boy (#77) got a little play time in the 4th quarter....I'm happy.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

germag said:


> Good game! We're 8-0 now....my boy (#77) got a little play time in the 4th quarter....I'm happy.



Awesome!!!!!   I know your proud.


----------



## gin house (Oct 22, 2011)

This a very young Clemson team, mostly freshmen and sophmores.  They should be good for a while.


----------



## germag (Oct 22, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Awesome!!!!!   I know your proud.



Yessir! He's pretty proud, too.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 22, 2011)

germag said:


> Good game! We're 8-0 now....my boy (#77) got a little play time in the 4th quarter....I'm happy.



I know you are a proud papa Germag


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 22, 2011)

germag said:


> Good game! We're 8-0 now....my boy (#77) got a little play time in the 4th quarter....I'm happy.



Awesome!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 22, 2011)

give em credit they are probably the top offensive team in college football next to bama.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 22, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> give em credit they are probably the top offensive team in college football next to bama.



Oklahoma St. would like a word.....




Oh....and every time I hear the name Sammy Watkins it reiterates my supreme hatred for Randy Shannon.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 22, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Oklahoma St. would like a word.....
> 
> Oh....and every time I hear the name Sammy Watkins it reiterates my supreme hatred for Randy Shannon.



Did Shannon not offer Watkins a scholarship or did he just lose the recruiting battle to Clemson?


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 22, 2011)

Tech has no chance. I bet Clemson hangs 50 on us. Its going to be ugly.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Did Shannon not offer Watkins a scholarship or did he just lose the recruiting battle to Clemson?



He offered and then ignored him basically saying if Sammy wanted to come then he would come. He didn't stay on him, sell him, or even call him. He let Dumbo Sweeney come in and pick him off   I still maintain and will unless proven otherwise that Clemson recruits like an $EC team. 

Randy Shammin was a colossal fool and I rue the day that he ever coached my Miami Hurricanes.


----------



## gin house (Oct 22, 2011)

Clemson got the #1 recruit in the state of arkansas this year...  Dont know how they get the talent they do but whatever it is its working.  They are eat up in playmakers on both sides of the ball.


----------



## germag (Oct 22, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I still maintain and will unless proven otherwise that Clemson recruits like an $EC team.



If you are trying to insinuate that there are some sort of payoffs involved or under the table player perks, or something shady like that, I can tell you from personal experience that is a load of crap. I know Dabo Swinney. He has been to my house, as was Billy Napier. They recruited my boy. No matter what you might think about Dabo (apparently based on nothing), he is a good, honest man. They play strictly by the rules. They wouldn't even let us buy them dinner. On another trip which wasn't even really a recruiting trip, Billy wouldn't even let me buy him lunch because of the way it _might_ look.


----------



## gin house (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont see where the recruiting clemson is doing is shocking as some do,  they always have recruited very good despite not being a national powerhouse they recruit just about as good as most of the big boys.   Look in the NFL, theres plenty of clemson tigers.


----------



## germag (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep. They're just good at recruiting. It's part of their job. I think there is such a thing as getting so cocky because of the status of your school that you don't put the effort into recruiting that you should...you think everyone is just going to be clamoring and begging to go to your school.....then you lose good recruits to other schools that do put in the effort.


----------



## gin house (Oct 22, 2011)

IMO   Clemson has always gotten good recruits and classes for a few reasons.   They have a NC,  the town surrounds the campus, its a small town, no big highrises, etc....   Theres a lake almost surrounding the town, four hours from the beach, a couple hours to the mountains,  funny as it sounds i think some come for the uniforms, LOL.   I was born/raised twenty minutes from Clemson, theyve always recruited well, i think location has a lot to do with it also.  I highly doubt clemson would/ would have to  pay recruits.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> give em credit they are probably the top offensive team in college football next to bama.





tjl1388 said:


> Oklahoma St. would like a word.....



So would TTech


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 23, 2011)

germag said:


> Good game! We're 8-0 now....my boy (#77) got a little play time in the 4th quarter....I'm happy.



Awesome! I know you are proud!!
Clemson is really good this year.


----------



## Local Boy (Oct 23, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> give em credit they are probably the top offensive team in college football next to bama.



If they start teaching Tackling 101 at Clemson, they'll go all the way.


----------



## Will-dawg (Oct 23, 2011)

Local Boy said:


> If they start teaching Tackling 101 at Clemson, they'll go all the way.



I agree 100%. I'm just glad to see them finally playin together as a team. Dabo has been great for us--he's a players coach that can get his boys believing in themselves and playing to the best of there ability.  I just hope they can keep it up for the rest of the season and beyond. 

GO TIGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## germag (Oct 23, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> Awesome! I know you are proud!!
> Clemson is really good this year.



Yes, sir! I am a proud papa!


----------



## germag (Oct 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> IMO   Clemson has always gotten good recruits and classes for a few reasons.   They have a NC,  the town surrounds the campus, its a small town, no big highrises, etc....   Theres a lake almost surrounding the town, four hours from the beach, a couple hours to the mountains,  funny as it sounds i think some come for the uniforms, LOL.   I was born/raised twenty minutes from Clemson, theyve always recruited well, i think location has a lot to do with it also.  I highly doubt clemson would/ would have to  pay recruits.



Exactly. And, Like I said, I can tell you from personal experience, they strictly follow the rules. Dabo is not a stupid man, and he is an honest man. He knows that getting in trouble over something like that would ruin careers for one thing, and for another his moral standards are too high to do something like that in the first place.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 23, 2011)

Didn't Dabo give a HS player a scholarship after he was permanently disabled? 

That's class, take a spot away from your full compliment of scholarships just to honor your word and to keep that kids spirits uplifted.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 23, 2011)

I hate that GT is gonna Beat Clemson Next weekend and wreck any chances of a NC... but it is what it is


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 23, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> I hate that GT is gonna Beat Clemson Next weekend and wreck any chances of a NC... but it is what it is



save that for us.


----------



## germag (Oct 23, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Didn't Dabo give a HS player a scholarship after he was permanently disabled?
> 
> That's class, take a spot away from your full compliment of scholarships just to honor your word and to keep that kids spirits uplifted.



Yes, he did. He had already made a hard offer, and he kept his word, even though it would ultimately make his job a little harder.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 23, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> save that for us.



That would be just mean beating them in the last game of the year letting them think they have a chance... I mean we want to give them notice that NC is out of the question...lol


----------



## germag (Oct 23, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> I hate that GT is gonna Beat Clemson Next weekend and wreck any chances of a NC... but it is what it is



We'll see, won't we? I'm not going to talk any trash....I don't see the point in that. But, I'll tell you this....we're going to bring to Tech what we've brought to everyone else this season. If Tech can beat that, good on them. If they can't...well...all I'll expect is "Good game, Clemson".


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 23, 2011)

germag said:


> We'll see, won't we? I'm not going to talk any trash....I don't see the point in that. But, I'll tell you this....we're going to bring to Tech what we've brought to everyone else this season. If Tech can beat that, good on them. If they can't...well...all I'll expect is "Good game, Clemson".



Well its no Fun without Trash talking.. If I was a Clemson Fan I sure would talk a little Trash.. Offense is on Fire every Game! Defense not so much.. but its working!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 23, 2011)

germag said:


> Exactly. And, Like I said, I can tell you from personal experience, they strictly follow the rules. Dabo is not a stupid man, and he is an honest man. He knows that getting in trouble over something like that would ruin careers for one thing, and for another his moral standards are too high to do something like that in the first place.




I am glad you had a clean recruiting experience but that is only your son that you know about.  I am sure coaches and teams who do use "unethical" recruiting techniques do not do it with every kid.  It is usually with highly ranked kids.  

Im in no way saying your son is not a great football player or that Clemson uses unethical methods but Im just saying its one kid that you know about.   You never know what happens behind closed doors with this blue chip players.  

Unfortunately.

But I am sure Auburn would be willing to buy your linebacker recruits from last year for 75K each...  God we need them.


----------



## germag (Oct 23, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I am glad you had a clean recruiting experience but that is only your son that you know about.  I am sure coaches and teams who do use "unethical" recruiting techniques do not do it with every kid.  It is usually with highly ranked kids.
> 
> Im in no way saying your son is not a great football player or that Clemson uses unethical methods but Im just saying its one kid that you know about.   You never know what happens behind closed doors with this blue chip players.
> 
> ...



I'm sure there absolutely are under-the-table dealings going on. I do not believe it's happening at Clemson, though. My boy had 19 hard offers for full rides. He beat the Cherokee County record for most full scholarship offers. Of all of the official visits, Clemson was the best experience. He's not Sammy Watkins, but he's in a position that doesn't really allow for the kind of exposure and attention that Sammy gets....and I can guarantee you that Dabo didn't treat him any differently than he did my son as far as perks or payments goes. They offer a good education and a chance to play college football with a good school. They recruited hard...as hard as they could under the guidelines...but there was never any hint of willingness or desire to offer anything unauthorized....of course, nobody ever asked for anything, but I know what the answer would have been had anyone been low enough to ask.


----------



## germag (Oct 23, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Well its no Fun without Trash talking.. If I was a Clemson Fan I sure would talk a little Trash.. Offense is on Fire every Game! Defense not so much.. but its working!



There's nothing wrong with a little banter and trash talk in a setting like this, as long as it's all in fun. I just sort of got turned off to it, so I don't really engage in it. I'm a competitive pool player (when I'm healthy enough to play)....when the doctors release me, I'll be right back in the thick of it. Pool players are some of the worst in the world about talking trash. They think it's part of their game and they try to use it to get under your skin and get you off your game. I guess that's where I got turned off to it. The way I look at it is there's really nothing to talk about. You bring your game and play. If you're good enough to beat me, great...you win. If you're not, I'm going to take all that trash talking and hand it right back to you on the same platter as your butt.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 23, 2011)

germag said:


> There's nothing wrong with a little banter and trash talk in a setting like this, as long as it's all in fun. I just sort of got turned off to it, so I don't really engage in it. I'm a competitive pool player (when I'm healthy enough to play)....when the doctors release me, I'll be right back in the thick of it. Pool players are some of the worst in the world about talking trash. They think it's part of their game and they try to use it to get under your skin and get you off your game. I guess that's where I got turned off to it. The way I look at it is there's really nothing to talk about. You bring your game and play. If you're good enough to beat me, great...you win. If you're not, I'm going to take all that trash talking and hand it right back to you on the same platter as your butt.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 23, 2011)

germag said:


> If you are trying to insinuate that there are some sort of payoffs involved or under the table player perks, or something shady like that, I can tell you from personal experience that is a load of crap. I know Dabo Swinney. He has been to my house, as was Billy Napier. They recruited my boy. No matter what you might think about Dabo (apparently based on nothing), he is a good, honest man. They play strictly by the rules. They wouldn't even let us buy them dinner. On another trip which wasn't even really a recruiting trip, Billy wouldn't even let me buy him lunch because of the way it _might_ look.



I'm not insinuating anything.  I'm saying it.  I think they bend the rules just like every other D1 team.  I'm happy your a proud father and that is awesome that you've been blessed with an incredible son who is lucky enough to play D1 football.  

I however feel different than you do. If Dabo truly doesn't "know" anything then then he is less of an intelligent human that I thought.


----------



## germag (Oct 23, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm not insinuating anything.  I'm saying it.  I think they bend the rules just like every other D1 team.  I'm happy your a proud father and that is awesome that you've been blessed with an incredible son who is lucky enough to play D1 football.
> 
> I however feel different than you do. If Dabo truly doesn't "know" anything then then he is less of an intelligent human that I thought.



UH-huh...OK.  I think I'll email Dabo the link to this thread....this is bordering on libel, unless you have some real evidence to back up what you're saying. Of course, the truth is an absolute defense against libel or slander, but those picture don't prove anything, except he had a handful of money....doesn't say anything about whose money it really is or where it came from. I'll let him run it through his legal department and see what they have to say.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 23, 2011)

germag said:


> UH-huh...OK.  I think I'll email Dabo the link to this thread....this is bordering on libel.









but....knock yourself out. 

Like I said, I'm glad you and your son did it the right way. Others need to be "swayed" to play for Clemson, and the majority of D1 schools, in a bit different of a manor.


----------



## germag (Oct 23, 2011)

You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 23, 2011)

germag said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about.



Your right...you read me like a book.  You have no idea who I am, what I have done, my experiences, my hopes, dreams, all that jazz......   But I have no idea what I'm talking about.

Please don't take it that I am knocking Clemson only....they ALLLLLL do it.  Even my vaunted U.  We're just not very good at it.

One question....
Is it tough seeing the forest through the trees?


----------



## Beartrkkr (Oct 23, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Didn't Dabo give a HS player a scholarship after he was permanently disabled?
> 
> That's class, take a spot away from your full compliment of scholarships just to honor your word and to keep that kids spirits uplifted.




<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8WIVcYaPf6w?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8WIVcYaPf6w?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't answer for certian on how recruiting is done. I can say that As a Dawg fan living in Clemson you  can't say enough good about Dabo and his team. They are a class act all the way around. He and his wife are involved and friendly and he has good kids.

He openly proclaims his faith and really cares about his players.

It has been fun this year to watch this team and this town react to winning. I would be proud for my son to play here for sure!


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Oct 24, 2011)

Are they good enough to play for a national championship against Alabama?  Because Bama is going to kick LSU's butt and Boise St. doesn't have the strength of schedule to get to the championship.


----------



## Local Boy (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm a lifelong resident of Pickens County.  Have two siblings, a ton of friends and coworkers graduate at Clemson.  Clemson is playing well, young team, no real issues (injury, etc.).  The coach is youthful, positive (unlike some other SC Div 1 Schools ).  

We hear the "out of the woodwork", "Taters", etc.. 

But we are enjoying the ride.


----------



## germag (Oct 24, 2011)

HoCoLion91 said:


> Are they good enough to play for a national championship against Alabama?  Because Bama is going to kick LSU's butt and Boise St. doesn't have the strength of schedule to get to the championship.



Yeah. They're good enough.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 24, 2011)

HoCoLion91 said:


> Are they good enough to play for a national championship against Alabama?  Because Bama is going to kick LSU's butt and Boise St. doesn't have the strength of schedule to get to the championship.



 LSU would Romp Clemson.. They maybe could play with the Boys in Blue!


----------



## Local Boy (Oct 25, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> LSU would Romp Clemson..



They said that about Nebraska (vs. Clemson) in a long ago time.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 25, 2011)

You could take the best players off the top two ACC teams and the still wouldn't be good enough to beat LSu.

They are a class above the rest right now.


----------



## Local Boy (Oct 25, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> You could take the best players off the top two ACC teams and the still wouldn't be good enough to beat LSu.
> 
> They are a class above the rest right now.



And probably the 2nd & 3rd SEC teams too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2011)

Clampson is looking good but I'm gonna reserve judgement until they play somebody.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 26, 2011)

ROLL TECH but save some for us.


----------



## Local Boy (Oct 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Clampson is looking good but I'm gonna reserve judgement until they play somebody.



That might be around New Years Day (+/-).


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just a hypothetical...

If, and I'm saying "if" so nobody thinks I'm predicting anything or talking any trash, but if GT beats Clemson this weekend does that mean GT is good or just that Clemson was not as good as y'all thought?

I think I know the answer but wanted to put it out there.


----------



## fishingtiger (Oct 26, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Just a hypothetical...
> 
> If, and I'm saying "if" so nobody thinks I'm predicting anything or talking any trash, but if GT beats Clemson this weekend does that mean GT is good or just that Clemson was not as good as y'all thought?
> 
> I think I know the answer but wanted to put it out there.



I think if Tech beats Clemson, Clemson has an awful game. Clemson has proven pretty well that they can play at the top level and beat some pretty dang strong programs. I think Clemson would have to have a huge mental collapse to lose this game...but I've seen it before.


----------



## Local Boy (Oct 26, 2011)

Guess it depends if Clemson beats themselves or GT plays well.  My wife doesn't understand why I got upset with Clemson letting UNC run the ball so well.  That might not work so well through the rest of the season, ACC Championship game (perhaps) and a bowl game.


----------



## muddychick01 (Oct 26, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> ROLL TECH but save some for us.



Ya'll don't want none this year.... 

I pretty sure Clemson will do well against GA tech, I don't think it'll be a blowout, but I do think that they will win.....but who knows. To be honest, I'm more worried about wake forrest, they've been known to be unpredictable.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Local Boy said:


> Guess it depends if Clemson beats themselves or GT plays well.  My wife doesn't understand why I got upset with Clemson letting UNC run the ball so well.  That might not work so well through the rest of the season, ACC Championship game (perhaps) and a bowl game.



Clemson fans are coming out of the woodwork... 

So did you guys beat UNC or did they beat themselves (6 turnovers)?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 26, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Clemson fans are coming out of the woodwork...



I never knew there were so many!


----------



## fishingtiger (Oct 26, 2011)

":So did you guys beat UNC or did they beat themselves (6 turnovers)?"

This question can be asked of any game ever played. Did the runner make a great run or did the tackler miss the runner? Guess you just have to look at the final score to determine the winner. I would say right now Clemson has beaten 8 opponents this year or had 8 opponents beat themselves. Dont really care from my end. 8-0 is a good place to be.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 26, 2011)

fishingtiger said:


> This question can be asked of any game ever played. Did the runner make a great run or did the tackler miss the runner? Guess you just have to look at the final score to determine the winner. I would say right now Clemson has BEATEN 8 opponents this year.



Ask your pal Local Boy.  He's the one that brought up the point about "beating yourselves."  I was only looking for clarification.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 26, 2011)

fishingtiger said:


> This question can be asked of any game ever played.



So true.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 26, 2011)

Dat boy should win coach of da year if Clemtech goes undefeated- he really made some changes as far as letting his assistants coach and staying out of the offense.  Give him his due he truly understands the CEO approach to being a head coach but he needs to lose the sweatshirt.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 27, 2011)

fishingtiger said:


> I think if Tech beats Clemson, Clemson has an awful game. Clemson has proven pretty well that they can play at the top level and beat some pretty dang strong programs. I think Clemson would have to have a huge mental collapse to lose this game...but I've seen it before.



 Clemson has beat a FSU Team that is the Biggest Let down in CFB.. Auburn is up and down so we dont know about them...Who has VT played? I mean yes they beat some good Teams but where are those teams now?? Really all they have been are some Average ACC teams..not saying much as SEC fans would say.


----------



## fishingtiger (Oct 28, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Clemson has beat a FSU Team that is the Biggest Let down in CFB.. Auburn is up and down so we dont know about them...Who has VT played? I mean yes they beat some good Teams but where are those teams now?? Really all they have been are some Average ACC teams..not saying much as SEC fans would say.



Lets take that same rationale and apply it to LSU, Alabama, Boise State and Ok State. 

Only real quality win for LSU is Oregon. Bama by your standards doesnt have a quality win. Some might call UGA a quality win for Boise but the SEC east is really down now. Ok State beat a two loss A&M team and a two loss Texas team.

I would say Clemsons wins are just as impressive or more impressive as anyone ranked ahead of them.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 28, 2011)

Any way you slice it, Clemson is a very good offensive team with some major talent at the skill positions. Tech's only shot IMO is to keep them off the field with long drives that eat clock. That will be very difficult for our offense the way we have been playing the last 3 or 4 games.

What this brilliant man said.................


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 28, 2011)

Should be a fun game.  Clemson usually has the best fans of any team we play.  Any of you tigers making it to the game?


----------



## fishingtiger (Oct 28, 2011)

Just got my tickets yesterday. If history has anything to do with it, it will be a nail biter. I love going to games at Tech. The setting is pretty amazing with the city skyline at night and there is not a bad seat in the house. Cant wait!!


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 30, 2011)

germag said:


> We'll see, won't we? I'm not going to talk any trash....I don't see the point in that. But, I'll tell you this....we're going to bring to Tech what we've brought to everyone else this season. If Tech can beat that, good on them. If they can't...well...all I'll expect is "Good game, Clemson".



Well what now?? Is Clemson still good?? Or is GT good? I would say Tech Pretty Much Dominated that game!!


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 30, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Any way you slice it, Clemson is a very good offensive team with some major talent at the skill positions. Tech's only shot IMO is to keep them off the field with long drives that eat clock. That will be very difficult for our offense the way we have been playing the last 3 or 4 games.
> 
> I think this brilliant man summed it up pretty good......
> 
> Tech was better tonight.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 30, 2011)

Man Tech did exactly what they need to do tonight!! Play Good Defense, Eat that Clock, and Score some TD's!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, I've gotta admit that I didn't see us shutting down their offense like that. I knew we could run the ball but I was scared that we weren't gonna slow down those big play makers they have on offense. That was just a overall team win! Special teams, offense, defense and coaching all deserve a hand!


----------



## gin house (Oct 30, 2011)

You tech fans know as well as anybody that CLemson has two teams they find ways to lose to, one being GT and the other maryland.   They almost bombed to Maryland and werent in the game against GT.  Thats not saying GT wasnt the best team last night, they were.   That option was ran to perfection, the defense was super good and GT took advantage of every mistake Clemson made.  GT played lights out last night,  i was really suprised,  somebody has practiced their tails off.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 30, 2011)

If we would have lost last night man I think it would have been an Ugly Rest of the season. Jackets really needed that!


----------



## germag (Oct 30, 2011)

GT played a good game last night and we forgot to get off the bus. Congratulations, GT! Good game!


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 30, 2011)

germag said:


> GT played a good game last night and we forgot to get off the bus. Congratulations, GT! Good game!



They Got off the Bus... Just got beat by a better team..Nothing you can do about it!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 30, 2011)

Business as usual.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 30, 2011)

With GT being hit or miss for a few games it sure was surprising that they whipped a red-hot Clemson team in that way.


----------



## germag (Oct 30, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> They Got off the Bus... Just got beat by a better team..Nothing you can do about it!



That's OK. It's not the end of the season and we still have an 8-1 record....and I think GT has been beaten twice this season...by better teams.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 30, 2011)

germag said:


> That's OK. It's not the end of the season and we still have an 8-1 record.



Clemson has a good team. I still think y'all win your division.


----------



## germag (Oct 30, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Clemson has a good team. I still think y'all win your division.



I think we have a real good chance.


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 30, 2011)

Tech showed their potential when their execution matches their preparation. GT and Clemson are both good teams.


----------



## fishingtiger (Oct 31, 2011)

Initially, I was very surprised by the outcome but after a couple of days to sink it, it is not that surprising. Tech seems to always have Clemson's number in Atlanta. that was a thorough beat down. Maybe we will get another shot in December. Congrats Tech!


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 31, 2011)

Its ok we will beat them again in ACCCG this year!!


----------



## muddychick01 (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, that game was dissapointing to me. Hats off to GT, they played a great game. I had the worse hangover yesterday and I lost my voice from screaming at the TV.


----------



## germag (Oct 31, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Its ok we will beat them again in ACCCG this year!!



Maybe.....maybe not. We'll see.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 31, 2011)

The bees win a big game and all of a sudden they are a national powerhouse again.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The bees win a big game and all of a sudden they are a national powerhouse again.



You said it.   All I see is GT fans believing they are good enough to get to and win the ACCCG.  SEC fans just hate it when another school takes pride in their team.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 31, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> You said it.   All I see is GT fans believing they are good enough to get to and win the ACCCG.  SEC fans just hate it when another school takes pride in their team.



No I don't hate it at all. I just think it's funny. 

Best of luck to you guys.


----------



## schleylures (Oct 31, 2011)

way to go tech. We can talk smack till next Thursday aeternoon. And hope and prey come midnight we can still do it after we defeat virgina tech only time will   tell


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 31, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> You said it.   All I see is GT fans believing they are good enough to get to and win the ACCCG.  SEC fans just hate it when another school takes pride in their team.




Not all the SEC.  I still say Clemson is a very good team and that was a huge win by tech....   No doubt..


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The bees win a big game and all of a sudden they are a national powerhouse again.



Dont you have better things to worry about like Alabama??


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 31, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Not all the SEC.  I still say Clemson is a very good team and that was a huge win by tech....   No doubt..



It was Big...But I Hope the other Tigers will smash the Mutts dream of a SEC title game


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 31, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> It was Big...But I Hope the other Tigers will smash the Mutts dream of a SEC title game



It should be a good game.   We have the week off and they do pretty much.    Its always a good game when we play them and I don't think this game will be much different.  

They should have the edge playing at home and having more to play for but none of that matters when they kids take the field..


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 31, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> It should be a good game.   We have the week off and they do pretty much.    Its always a good game when we play them and I don't think this game will be much different.
> 
> They should have the edge playing at home and having more to play for but none of that matters when they kids take the field..



Well I Hope they dont give them mutts anything else to Brag about...


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 31, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Dont you have better things to worry about like Alabama??



No reason to worry about Bama. Here comes 9-0


----------

